# How does the Rifle look?



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I have Monday off from work, and was looking to make a day trip to the Rifle. Just wondering what the river looks like? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

M-55 and by Selkirk water level and clarity looks good for fishing. Will have it all to yourself


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

I drove up from Detroit yesterday to enjoy the weather and do some fishing. Fished a strectch near Selkirk for the first time. Water was clear. Caught 10 browns with the biggest being 12". Moved a larger fish- maybe a keeper- but missed him. 

Hully


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The water is clear and the level is lower than it has been in quite some time. Should be good fishing.


----------

